# Who is cutting and how many cals are you taking in a day!?



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Gearing everything up for my cut and was wondering what everyone else is taking in cal wise and ratios used!

Current Stats as of yest are:

Height 5'8

Age 28

Weight 12.8 stone = 80Kg

Body Fat 12%

Aim 2100 Cals a day (Cal defect)

When i first started out i was around 15 stone of blubber decided enough was enough and killed the cardio for months got all the way down to 10 stone but just looked a skinny mess and ill, thus joined UK-M and a whole new world opened and i started lifting.

Done a few Var cycles, asked stupid questions and joined in on some good conversations here....best place to be if your a gym rat imo and want to learn new things etc

Continue...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bump - because im mad like that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

currently cutting. On about 3500 - 4000cals a day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just checked, its actually 4700cals....


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just checked, its actually 4700cals....


Raa you have one hell of a metabolism there mate! lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm cutting ATM 25 5ft11 13.5stone tho body fat is high not sure what % I don't even want to think about it rite now lol on 1950-2000 kcals a day I think I'm dropping weight to fast in 10 days I'm down almost 10lbs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm two weeks into a cut and I'm on about 3900 calories a day, although one day a week I'll drop to about 3000 and one day a week I raise it to 4500


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Raa you have one hell of a metabolism there mate! lol


lol, its called chemical warfare mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I'm cutting ATM 25 5ft11 13.5stone tho body fat is high not sure what % I don't even want to think about it rite now lol on 1950-2000 kcals a day I think I'm dropping weight to fast in 10 days I'm down almost 10lbs


stick with it. Biggest drop will be those first 10 days when water is dropping with a bit of fat. It will level out.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cutting on 2,000 aday, carns kept just under 100g, not easy and especially since ive recently learned how to make the perfect crunchy cheesecake


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Between 1650-2100.

1650 on rest days & 2100 on training days.

Almost at my goal now, just 5 pounds left.

Dropped 24 lbs so far.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

5'10

195 lbs

Cutting on 2200 calories.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> stick with it. Biggest drop will be those first 10 days when water is dropping with a bit of fat. It will level out.


Cheers for the advice man il stick with it lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice to see some responde but what the feck are you eating!

@barsnack - why did you have to mention cheesecake, i could muder some right now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Nice to see some responde but what the feck are you eating!
> 
> @barsnack - why did you have to mention cheesecake, i could muder some right now


here is my daily food:

1 pineapple

650cals

4 Bananas

400cals

20 egg whites

340cals

240g pasta

1200cals

3 servings Cheese sauce

300cals

600g chicken

1020cals

thin crust, low cheese,chicken pizza

800cals

total

4710cals


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Nice to see some responde but what the feck are you eating!
> 
> @barsnack - why did you have to mention cheesecake, i could muder some right now


ive my diet posting on second page of my journal, including calorie count......just been making alot of cheese cakes for people as im fecking amazing at it, but will make you one when you have a cheat meal some time


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> here is my daily food:
> 
> 1 pineapple
> 
> ...


20 Eggs whites in one surving is that, i take my hat of you mate i can just about handle 6


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> ive my diet posting on second page of my journal, including calorie count......just been making alot of cheese cakes for people as im fecking amazing at it, but will make you one when you have a cheat meal some time


I will hold you to that B, when are you next in Liverpool Haha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I will hold you to that B, when are you next in Liverpool Haha


might be moving there in 2weeks funnily enough, will know this time next week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> 20 Eggs whites in one surving is that, i take my hat of you mate i can just about handle 6


no mate, thats 10 twice a day,

meals go like this

10 egg whites, half pineapple, 2 bananas

80g (uncooked weight) pasta, 200g chicken, cheese sauce

80g (uncooked weight) pasta, 200g chicken, cheese sauce

80g (uncooked weight) pasta, 200g chicken, cheese sauce

Train

10 egg whites, half pineapple, 2 bananas

pizza or home made burgers and oven chips


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

setting mine up this weekend (1st time ever)

height 5.11

weight 217 pounds

cals 3000

prot 300gram

carbs 300grams

fat 66grams


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, thats 10 twice a day,
> 
> meals go like this
> 
> ...


Just out of interest were you getting your eggs, think tesci do a good deal...24 for 2 quid odd if im right


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

barsnack said:


> might be moving there in 2weeks funnily enough, will know this time next week


Ever think of using protein powder in the cheese cake topping? Would make it not so bad


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Just out of interest were you getting your eggs, think tesci do a good deal...24 for 2 quid odd if im right


15 pack of eggs in tesco is £1.50. I just buy about 10 packs every week.

6 bags of frozen breasts

pasta is cheap.

pizzas a few quid. all good.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, thats 10 twice a day,
> 
> meals go like this
> 
> ...


Is the pizza wholemeal?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, thats 10 twice a day,
> 
> meals go like this
> 
> ...


How many cals is it taking you to bulk like 6k?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 15 pack of eggs in tesco is £1.50. I just buy about 10 packs every week.
> 
> 6 bags of frozen breasts
> 
> ...


Defo cheaper the better, iceland do good deals, were i will be hitting tomoz - pay day


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 81Kg at 5ft 8. Cutting on 2200 cals. Not going to drop cals much below 2000 and just add in more cardio


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 15 pack of eggs in tesco is £1.50. I just buy about 10 packs every week.
> 
> 6 bags of frozen breasts
> 
> ...


Cheapest eggs I found were 12 for a quid in iceland, they may be of questionable quality though :whistling:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

And I'm 178 lbs at 17% bf cutting On 2000 cals a day, looking to carb cycling, I tried keto for a few weeks and ended up with no energy to study


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> Is the pizza wholemeal?


hahaha, dont be f.ucking silly you tart :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm 81Kg at 5ft 8. Cutting on 2200 cals. Not going to drop cals much below 2000 and just add in more cardio


Is that a loss of an LB a week then seens as ur near enough the same as myself well im 80kg @ 5,8 also


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> And I'm 178 lbs at 17% bf cutting On 2000 cals a day, looking to carb cycling, I tried keto for a few weeks and ended up with no energy to study


Keto is fecking EVIL mate


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain but new to this...can anyone tell me how to make a post?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bradlfc84 said:


> Sorry to be a pain but new to this...can anyone tell me how to make a post?


you just did....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Is that a loss of an LB a week then seens as ur near enough the same as myself well im 80kg @ 5,8 also


Yeah about that mate. Started winny and prop this week and it seems to of lead me carry a bit of water. That will be off this week with about a pound as well


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Ever think of using protein powder in the cheese cake topping? Would make it not so bad


never thought of that, will definetly give it a try, can make realy small cheesecakes so could probaly make two meals out of them and cut the sugar completely back

P.S Heres my diet

Meal 1: Porridge Honey flavoured Oats 35g + 300g Low Fat Cottage Cheese

Meal 2: 250g Mixed Vegtable + 200g Diced Beef

Meal 3: 250g Mixed Vegtable + 200g Diced Beef

Meal 4: 5 Boiled Eggs

Meal 5: 50g Whey Isolate Protein Shake + 2 Tablespoons Peanut Butter

Meal 6: 50gram Whey Isolate Protein Shake + Banana

Total Calories - 2,010 Fat - 78.1g Carbs - 69.0g Protein - 274.5g


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Keto is fecking EVIL mate


keto's quiet good, ran it last year and had great success but the food gets **** after few days and energy isnt great, but its muscle sparring so good way for quicker results


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Barsnack's Cheesecake diet.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah about that mate. Started winny and prop this week and it seems to of lead me carry a bit of water. That will be off this week with about a pound as well


I like Var better than winny myself, will be doing an 8 week 100mg ed soon, cant wait for the hardness, prob throw some clen in too if dropping weight hinders


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm cruising on 250mg Sus/week, cycling eph and Clen/T3 and eating about 3000 or so cals a day, but my diet is sh1t, and couldn't be remotely considered clean. I'm keeping my protein high, but the periods between eating vary wildly from day to day, and I'll eat a McD's twice a week or so after work.

But.... I'm definitely getting leaner without losing any size, and my weight is roughly staying the same.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

damerush said:


> Barsnack's Cheesecake diet.


will make it in next day or two and post the results with pics etc


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> keto's quiet good, ran it last year and had great success but the food gets **** after few days and energy isnt great, but its muscle sparring so good way for quicker results


I never lasted mate, i had outer body experiences and everything ha, i couldn't concentrate on fuk all and being a surveyor i need to, looked like a pancake and felt like a bag of ****e


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

5'7 91kg, trying to stay 1600-2100 cals. Just finding it hard to stick too  2kg's lost so far in about 7 weeks, mainly due to binges and lack of cardio :whistling:

6 weeks left though.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Currently cutting on 1700 to 2000 Cals a day.

You can see my daily cals/macros on my Journal here 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/177166-another-generic-get-shredded-summer-journal.html

OP What gym do you go to in Liverpool mate, just out of interest?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Currently cutting on 1700 to 2000 Cals a day.
> 
> You can see my daily cals/macros on my Journal here
> 
> ...


Greens on the doc mate, only work over the road so its easy for me, decent gym bit pricey though at 45 a month, You?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I never lasted mate, *i had outer body experiences *and everything ha, i couldn't concentrate on fuk all and being a surveyor i need to, looked like a pancake and felt like a bag of ****e


erm did you include Mushrooms, as in the Magic kind in your Keto diet


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Ha no I mean start a new one?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm did you include Mushrooms, as in the Magic kind in your Keto diet


Haha honestly i would sit in the office at work and freak out, i dont do well on low carbs at all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> will make it in next day or two and post the results with pics etc


If your moving down r end, you have a gym lined up b!?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bradlfc84 said:


> Ha no I mean start a new one?


You did it again


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

****en hell Hayesy lad when did you stop being a fat ****?  can't even wind ya up as my username clearly gives away who I am....


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to go there mate, very good gym. I left and joined David Lloyd at Speke, as I can use that gym and the Warrington one when I'm at work on shifts.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Sorry to be a pain but new to this...can anyone tell me how to make a post?


u mean a thread mate.....


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Fat said:


> You did it again


A completely new topic?


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> u mean a thread mate.....


Ha yes lad....only just joined this lad.....can't believe I cant call you a fat fooker anymore!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> I used to go there mate, very good gym. I left and joined David Lloyd at Speke, as I can use that gym and the Warrington one when I'm at work on shifts.


Been upto David Lloyd a few times, i liked it, im only from toxteth so its a bit out the way...I like Greens though, not full of raging meat heads lookin to do you in if you stir at them ha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> If your moving down r end, you have a gym lined up b!?


naw, been looking at loads but will come down to were im living, wanting to give muay thai another try so will be looking for a gym that isnt massively expensive...you got any names of a few good ones


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Ha yes lad....only just joined this lad.....can't believe I cant call you a fat fooker anymore!!!


Hahahah now why would you want to go and hurt my feelings like that :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> naw, been looking at loads but will come down to were im living, wanting to give muay thai another try so will be looking for a gym that isnt massively expensive...you got any names of a few good ones


what part of lpool mate!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> ****en hell Hayesy lad when did you stop being a fat ****?  can't even wind ya up as my username clearly gives away who I am....


Haha Just seen this post Mr Tam :thumb :hahah


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> what part of lpool mate!?


erm looking to move around l2 - l7


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Keto is fecking EVIL mate


I ate properly last night for the first time, Took a day off college with chronic 5hits :|


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Hahahah now why would you want to go and hurt my feelings like that :whistling:
> 
> Where you from!?


It's one of ya old school mates lad.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> It's one of ya old school mates lad.....


Got to be Mr Tam!!!!!!


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Got to be Mr Tam!!!!!!


Haha yes lad....

Only just joined this la.... Was searching reviews of t5's and jack3d and came across this site.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Haha yes lad....
> 
> Only just joined this la.... Was searching reviews of t5's and jack3d and came across this site.....


Lol thought so, how r u lad

This is the best site for advice, sups etc mate....what did you want to make a thread about!?


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Lookin slim lad.....you been smashing the mozam in before every gym sesh? haha just kiddin la....

what ya been takin?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I like Var better than winny myself, will be doing an 8 week 100mg ed soon, cant wait for the hardness, prob throw some clen in too if dropping weight hinders


Ran Anavar last year and it was ok. Just fancied using 100-150mg of winny a day and see what it does. Am on 200mcg of clen ed 2 weeks on 2 off. Starting 100mcg of T3 on Monday as well


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm looking to move around l2 - l7


Thats around by me mate im in L8, not far from town


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

I'm good lad....just got back from Kenya the other week, been there for a few months with work, koined that DW fitness as need to get my ass in gear.

How are you lad? You can call me the fatty nowadays


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Lookin slim lad.....you been smashing the mozam in before every gym sesh? haha just kiddin la....
> 
> what ya been takin?


Haha no chance lad, horrible that!!

At the min nothing mate just gym and diet....Slim, you....get out of here:whistling:

Na, i can get u all kinds mate but not allowed to talk on this or get banned!

any questions about stuff like t5, jacked i or anyone on here can answer it for you...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Ran Anavar last year and it was ok. Just fancied using 100-150mg of winny a day and see what it does. Am on 200mcg of clen ed 2 weeks on 2 off. Starting 100mcg of T3 on Monday as well


hows the cramps from the clen tearting you!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> I'm good lad....just got back from Kenya the other week, been there for a few months with work, koined that DW fitness as need to get my ass in gear.
> 
> How are you lad? You can call me the fatty nowadays


You have always been fat haha jokin.....sound mate just working and trainnin yeno. oh yeah ur in the army..rite?


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Haha no chance lad, horrible that!!
> 
> At the min nothing mate just gym and diet....Slim, you....get out of here:whistling:
> 
> ...


Yesss lad....i've done that Jack before and for the first few weeks it give me a huge boost but then after that, for the last 2 I just didn't feel anything. You had them T5's? Any good?

Need to just shed a stone or 2 lad....am not fat but wana get ripped.

I've been smashing gym, weights and 30min cardio every day, hard to up cardio though as both of my knees are destroyed.

Just need a boost, whether that be fat burners or that, just been taking protein and amino acids.....


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> You have always been fat haha jokin.....sound mate just working and trainnin yeno. oh yeah ur in the army..rite?


Nah lad, RAF. If I was in the army i'd have compulsory runs and circuits every day. We have NO compulsory training....daft!!!

Ay lad I remember the days you struggled to last 90mins on the pitch


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

been cutting from january :crying: 1800 cals a day mon-fri 3500 cals on sat/sun (average 2285 a day over 7 days). all went to fvck march because i had a baby (the mrs did smart ar$e's) still trained tho. currently 14st7lb at 6'2 .down from 16st2lb on the 1st january! anyway last month of torture!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> hows the cramps from the clen tearting you!?


They've been alright actually. Had some in my neck but nothing too bad. Think these clen are a little under dosed. Got some yongda clen to try so will use them next.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Yesss lad....i've done that Jack before and for the first few weeks it give me a huge boost but then after that, for the last 2 I just didn't feel anything. You had them T5's? Any good?
> 
> Need to just shed a stone or 2 lad....am not fat but wana get ripped.
> 
> ...


Yeah the body gets a tolerance to it so you up the dose or just leave it and try something else for a while. pre workouts i like are Nox Pump mare or super pump....T5s will help you as well mate, whats your diet like!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Nah lad, RAF. If I was in the army i'd have compulsory runs and circuits every day. We have NO compulsory training....daft!!!
> 
> Ay lad I remember the days you struggled to last 90mins on the pitch


Hahah tell me about it mate....


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah the body gets a tolerance to it so you up the dose or just leave it and try something else for a while. pre workouts i like are Nox Pump mare or super pump....T5s will help you as well mate, whats your diet like!?


Fairly good lad. Lots of chicken, veg hardly any fried or processed food.

My downfall has always been snacks lad....chocolate, I should be a fat bird!!! Need to start replacing crisp/ chocolate or any other **** with a protein shake or something.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> They've been alright actually. Had some in my neck but nothing too bad. Think these clen are a little under dosed. Got some yongda clen to try so will use them next.


most clen is under dosed imo, i had these chinese ones, Cramp was bad on them, but result wise, was good, p!ssin sweat and shaking like a ****ting dog haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> Fairly good lad. Lots of chicken, veg hardly any fried or processed food.
> 
> My downfall has always been snacks lad....chocolate, I should be a fat bird!!! Need to start replacing crisp/ chocolate or any other **** with a protein shake or something.....


Yup your yoour on worst enemy mate, diet is everything tbh, call up to me mums when your homw and drop ya number and al sort u...if you get me....that will be all on that topic haha :whistling:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I have absolutely nothing to contribute other than, bloody hell mate never you were such a short ass :lol:


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yup your yoour on worst enemy mate, diet is everything tbh, call up to me mums when your homw and drop ya number and al sort u...if you get me....that will be all on that topic haha :whistling:


haha tell me about it lad. There's a fat kid deep inside 

Finish work tonight lad at 11.30 and the driving straight home so be home tomorrow day lad....i'll pass me number to your kid on facebook lad and then giz a shout when ya about la....


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Been upto David Lloyd a few times, i liked it, im only from toxteth so its a bit out the way...I like Greens though, not full of raging meat heads lookin to do you in if you stir at them ha


Yeah there's few weapons in David Lloyd to be honest, not too many though. You just hear the lids blurting out the usual crap "Lad you wanna get on dat creotine (yes said like that) makes u pyar hench"


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I have absolutely nothing to contribute other than, bloody hell mate never you were such a short ass :lol:


Hahahaha, i make up for it in other ways i SWINE!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bradlfc84 said:


> haha tell me about it lad. There's a fat kid deep inside
> 
> Finish work tonight lad at 11.30 and the driving straight home so be home tomorrow day lad....i'll pass me number to your kid on facebook lad and then giz a shout when ya about la....


Yeah mate thats sound, will text you once i have it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my current daily cals are 1400 per day


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

some low numbers here

im 72kgs and cutting on around 2200 a day with a 3000 cheat day on a saturday

4 days weight training, no cardio

i cant drop my calories any lower as i dont like feeling hungry, guess im going to start having to add some cardio


----------



## bradlfc84 (May 3, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate thats sound, will text you once i have it!


sweet, sent it to ya kid brother....catch ya later lad....off to work I go 

FML!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Yeah there's few weapons in David Lloyd to be honest, not too many though. You just hear the lids blurting out the usual crap "Lad you wanna get on dat creotine (yes said like that) makes u pyar hench"


Tools mate, i was in the gym sunday and this lad was on the bench press no one else around, he lifts 70kg and slowly lowers it, could he fook get it back up, i was a bit away from him and could see him fkin twisting is head around for help getting it off, i walked a sec n though... Naaa fk him and left the cnut under the bar


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> most clen is under dosed imo, i had these chinese ones, Cramp was bad on them, but result wise, was good, p!ssin sweat and shaking like a ****ting dog haha


I've had these before and they've been stronger but I think this batch is underdosed. Either that or my tolerance has got higher for them


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cutting on 1500 cals, 6 foot tall.

before, nearly 16 stone....use to be ashamed to look like this (about middle of January)



















and now, 13.7 stone










might not look that good, but i have put in a hell of a lot of hard work, its been a stressful time trying to control my food cravings...


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

On about 1800-2100 kcal a day..

Starting weight : 12stone 10 ..


----------

